# Hourly rate



## helpsy (Dec 3, 2009)

I recently went self employed in the UK.I'm interested what is the average hourly rate self employed or on the books.
I'm charging £35 per hour($55.30)in the UK.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

helpsy said:


> I recently went self employed in the UK.I'm interested what is the average hourly rate self employed or on the books.
> I'm charging £35 per hour($55.30)in the UK.


Your cheap. Lets double that..


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Your cheap. Lets double that..


 
I agree, and disagree. Around here by me yes double what he is getting. But rates all vary on cost of living and cost to run a business. For us to make money and keep the doors open we need to charge $160 an hour. A shop across town that has no employees and the guy is driving a 20 year old truck and only advertises in the local newspaper can get away with a rate half of what I charge.

As it has been brought up many times on this forum everyones expenses to be in business is different which will make their hourly rate required different.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

$90/hour is about average here for professional plumbing company as far as I know.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

$100,000 per hour, ... or as close to it as you can get.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

$124.00 min.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We get $140 for the first half hour on a job then $80 per half hour there after plus parts and equipment charges.


----------



## 3r1c (Jul 30, 2009)

whatever the contractors and the hall negotiate in the contract, here about 24.00 an hour plus 11.00 an hour benefit package.
:thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

3r1c said:


> whatever the contractors and the hall negotiate in the contract, here about 24.00 an hour plus 11.00 an hour benefit package.
> :thumbup:



Lets have a intro please.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Your cheap. Lets double that..


My Dad ... Bless his sole, told me when I started my apprenticeship in 1955. To be a success in a trade. Never, screw around with another mans lunch, his tools, his girfriend or his car. And never, never, never
talk about politics, religion or wages.

Now when you go in business, wages are a part of what you charge.

*Should we talk about pricing? Like in this topic? *

I'll pass and remember what dad told me.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> My Dad ... Bless his sole, told me when I started my apprenticeship in 1955. To be a success in a trade. Never, screw around with another mans lunch, his tools, his girfriend or his car. And never, never, never
> talk about politics, religion or wages.
> 
> Now when you go in business, wages are a part of what you charge.
> ...


I consider my rates public info. I quote them all day long..


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

My customers say I charge to much. I feel I don't charge enough
Cost of living is high and the cost to run a business is higher.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

My immediate thought was I don't want my hourly rate on a public forum.

I then asked myself why. I haven't come up with a suitable answer yet.

A neat discussion would be to compare our costs of doing business- especially with someone from across the pond. Having said that, I'm not sure I'm comfortable doing that either, so I'm not about to ask anyone for that info.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

*U.A plumber*



3r1c said:


> whatever the contractors and the hall negotiate in the contract, here about 24.00 an hour plus 11.00 an hour benefit package.
> :thumbup:


:whistling2:
We never discuss our wages in our local outside of the local. it's not kosher! but hey to each his own. post an intro brother. lot's of U.A guys around here. it's all good.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

service guy said:


> $90/hour is about average here for professional plumbing company as far as I know.


 Same here...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm at 90 an hour for simple service calls plus material in the city. Thats COD.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm at $ 92.00 an hr, would like to get that above 100 but thats about average here.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*90.00 per hour......plus doughnuts and coffe*

I tell them 89 for the first half hour ...
and 89 for every hour after that, only the price shoppers and tight-asses ever whine about it....

I then tell them whiners that if their is coffe and doughnuts ready at the job , take off another 5 bucks an hour...:thumbup: 
but its got to be colombian, with bluberry danishes


we seem to be having a good year at that rate...


----------



## Fletcher Plumbe (Mar 26, 2009)

You have to know what it costs you to operate YOUR business before you know what to charge for your service. Never fall for "the going rate".

If you try to charge what someone else is charging, what do you know about the costs of their operation. This can cost you money everytime you do a call. Your operating costs are YOUR operating costs, and Your selling price is YOUR selling price.

This is how I operate in my area. I am not influenced by my competitors pricing.

Don.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Fletcher Plumbe said:


> *You have to know what it costs you to operate YOUR business before you know what to charge for your service.* Never fall for "the going rate".
> 
> If you try to charge what someone else is charging, what do you know the costs of their operation. This can cost you money everytime you do a call. Your operating costs are YOUR operating costs, and Your selling price is YOUR selling price.
> 
> ...


True, the numbers don't lie. We have to charge enough to be profitable...or close the doors.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey, I'm losing money on every job I do but I'll make it up on volume!

:laughing:


----------

